# Spare bulb kit for Cheyenne 840D



## delbert21 (May 31, 2015)

Anyone know where I can obtain a spare bulb kit for touring europe for a Cheyenne 840D 2009


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would suggest you find yourself a nice small box,(cardboard) will be ok. then look in your handbook and see what bulbs you need, then buy them from ebay and include a selection of fuses.Much cheaper that Halfrauds etc.

cabby


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Check out Aldi or Lidl. The quite often have spare euro bulb kits in a neat plastic storage box. They come in two types to suit the two most popular types of lighting.


----------

